# PC TV aufnehmen



## sight011 (9. März 2011)

Mein Vadda hat nen HD-Fernsehr mit HD Reciver + HDMi Kabel wäre es nun möglich - anstatt mit einem DVD-Recorder Filme auf dem PC aufzunehmen?
Also einfach nur wie wenn man Videos für den Heimgebrauch aufnimmt?


----------



## chmee (10. März 2011)

Es gibt von Blackmagic eine Capturekarte für HDMI (Intensity-Reihe). AAABER: So einfach ist es dann auch wieder nicht, denn der HDMI-Standard bietet die Möglichkeit, die Daten auf der Leitung zu verschlüsseln - und das wird bei Blurays intensiv benutzt  Wie es bei TV-Signalen, zB aus dem Receiver aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen..

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (10. März 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich? Er hat zwar nen guten DVD-Player aber meines Erachtens keinen Blue-Ray Brenner.

Dann nimmt er ja sowieso nicht in HD auf? Passt doch gar nicht auf ne DVD?

Wie könnte er dann aufnehmen?

Screen Capture? Oder würde er den Reciver vor seinen Rechner schalten und das Signal mitschnibbeln?

Danke schon mal Chmee


----------



## chmee (10. März 2011)

Dazwischenschalten is Nix, ein HDMI-Split wäre die Lösung. Ja, richtig, HDMI passt idR nicht auf ne DVD - geht aber doch, wenn man nen aktuellen mp4-Codec mit einigen Einbußen nimmt, sollten ~90 Minuten in 4,5GB reingepresst werden können. AAABER : Der Rechenaufwand ist für Echtzeit zu hoch.

Reell ist es also so, dass HD in Echtzeit auf DVD brennen quasi nicht machbar ist, erst recht nicht für den Consumer. Wenn da keine Kopierschutzbarriere ist, lässt sich das Signal aber mitschneiden und vom Rechner aus schauen. Viele viele GB Daten  Da ich den von Blackmagic benutzten Codec nicht kenne, kann ich keine Bitrate nennen. (Wenn man den Text auf der Seite liest, erkennt man etwas in Richtung uncompressed, das wären bis zu ~115MByte/sek.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. März 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Da ich den von Blackmagic benutzten Codec nicht kenne, kann ich keine Bitrate nennen. (Wenn man den Text auf der Seite liest, erkennt man etwas in Richtung uncompressed, das wären bis zu ~115MByte/sek.


 
Blackmagic Intensity dürfte in etwa die selben Formate aufzeichnen, wie meine Blackmagic UltraStudio Pro.

Dies sind im Einzelnen:

AVI Motion JPEG
AVI 8bit YUV
AVI 10bit YUV
DPX 10bit RGB

Natürlich jeweils in den unterschiedlichen Auflösungen und Frameraten, die unterstützt werden. Die Datenrate jedenfalls ist enorm, sofern man kein Motion JPEG verwendet.

Übrigens kannst du die öffentlich-rechtlichen Programme via HDMI aufzeichnen.
Die privaten Programme dagegen können nicht via HDMI aufgezeichnet werden.

Gruß
Martin


----------

